# I've never seen so many 'green' names posting...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

'Green' being moderators...

Is the forum dying?

There's no controversy anymore, you've sanitised it *too* much maybe?

Just a thought... we can't even criticise the TTOC... :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Active moderators equals a more smoothly run forum where mods can react to problems quickly. The reason why I specifically picked active members to be new moderators (replacing old mods who didn't frequent as often) was because having the problems quickly resolved is what people were shouting loudest for (yourself included!).

TBH Rich, I think you just like to pick at things. No matter what was done you would still find something to complain about.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

nowt wrong we "green" names lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> TBH Rich, I think you just like to pick at things. No matter what was done you would still find something to complain about.


TBH Kev I think you just don't like me.

Why do you always interpret an observation as a complaint?

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> TBH Kev I think you just don't like me.
> 
> Why do you always interpret an observation as a complaint?


Not at all Rich - I think you are a decent chap, *but*, it is always you who are first to jump on anything, or make something out of nothing, no matter how small or irrelvent it is.

I mean, what really is the point of your post, if not to try and provoke controversy?!?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I mean, what really is the point of your post, if not to try and evoke controversy?!?


To encourage some discussion.

Your problem seems to be about 'boat rocking'. I pushed a boat out, now you're making a thoroughly pointless mess with the oars.

If i was calling you a c**t, w**ker, f**face or general j**zbag then I could understand your rather unnecessary response.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

seem to be all from jammyd - trying to get his post count up :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> we can't even criticise the TTOC... :lol: :lol: :lol:


People have tried, believe me people have tried  :lol:

Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

This thread sucks


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

manphibian said:


> This thread sucks


yeah agree

**********thread locked*************

edit -sh!t my powers don't work on this forum :lol:]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTgreeny said:


> **********thread locked*************
> 
> edit -sh!t my powers don't work on this forum :lol:]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice try, wrong colour... 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I need to get my posts up ...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I need to get my posts up!

HEHE


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jizzbag :lol: :lol: :lol: rich you really are a man of many words :lol:


----------

